# Suggestions for Shaping Al tubing



## kuksul08 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am making this light project and have made one so far, but it takes hours to cut and file all the pieces. Not to mention it doesn't fit together perfectly. Ideally I would machine the tubing to the exact specs... but I don't have a mill 

Does anyone have suggestions for cutting these pieces out? I used a chop saw to cut the rough length, jig saw to cut out the notch, and lots of hand filing because the two above methods are not very precise. I don't know why but my chop saw cuts them slightly crooked


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 18, 2009)

> my chop saw cuts them slightly crooked


Chop saws are designed for rough dimensioning, so slightly crooked isn't bad. If you can find a fab shop, like a trailer manufacturer, with a cold saw, have them cut your tubing to length. It will be within +/- .005", with a finish as nice as you'll get on the mill. You can then finish by hand.


----------



## will (Jan 18, 2009)

One relatively small investment in a belt sander might save some hand work.


----------



## fludunlimited (Jan 18, 2009)

thats what I was thinking.
or a disk sander 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/photos/34900-34999/34951.gif


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 19, 2009)

At your own risk, a "real" woodworking powered miter works very, very well to cut aluminum but you have to do it SLOW and have it very will held. 

As long as you miter box it accurate, so will your cuts. Wear lots of protective gear as aluminum will be flying everywhere. I used to do it that way until I got a dry cutoff saw (porter cable version about $400 bucks) which worked wonderfully until it bit the dust, then I got a "real" metal cutting bandsaw......yes, the mill, and sander all help for finish accuracy. 

Recommendation to find metalworking shop (or neighbor?) who has the right equipment will make all the difference. I would suggest bring Bud or BudLight to either location and that is probably all you will be out and make some great new friends.

Bob E.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 19, 2009)

A simple high tension hacksaw (high tension saws are usually a little pricier, but cuts will be cleaner and more accurate and the saw and blades should last longer) and a miter box will make most of your cuts fast and easy.

Miter Box
Hacksaw

With these you can make clean rather accurate cuts, and the safety factor is very high.

A few Nicholson files should be perfect for finishing. If you don't already have one get a stiff file cleaning brush, files are good until they get gummed up by the metal removed, so brushing the stuck gummed up metal will keep it cutting like new. Good luck.

I forgot to mention a highly graduated 6" steel ruler and a fine tipped sharpy are wonderful for the layout for cutting and filing.


----------



## kuksul08 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.

A miter box is basically a guide to keep the hacksaw blade going straight the whole time? 

I have a hacksaw and a variety of files, so I guess the miter box would help keep the cuts going straight.

I definitely want a belt sander. I could get the rough shape with my current method and then just touch the metal up against the belt to get it perfect. I have a belt sander like this http://benchmark.20m.com/reviews/RidgidBeltSander/RidgidBeltSander_BeltRelease.gif that I have flipped upside down, but it's impossible to get right angles or fit in tight corners with that.

I also considered seeking a local shop for help. It would not take long at all with a mill. A certain sheet metal fabricator has helped me before in exchange for some MGD . 

Maybe another option is a scroll saw? We have an air powered one, but no aluminum cutting blades at the moment. The only thing is that if that thing grabs onto the metal it will fling it in any direction.

thanks again for the input


----------



## lumafist (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like an XP-E awesomeness......??


----------



## kuksul08 (Jan 19, 2009)

lumafist said:


> Looks like an XP-E awesomeness......??




XR-E R2


----------



## lumafist (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice...:twothumbs


----------



## kuksul08 (Jan 19, 2009)

lumafist said:


> Very nice...:twothumbs




more





I am waiting on all the parts to come still, dx is taking forever haha


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 19, 2009)

That hand held sander is neat, but you will find it very hard to use on small pieces. You'll spend a lot of time looking for them when they catch and get flung across the garage.

I think you will find you will get better results with the benchtop belt sander, such as the $69 model from harbor freight. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34951 . Similar models are available for similar prices at the big box hardware stores.

The benchtop ones have a table that tilts to get matching angles. It really handy to true up the cut made by the miter saw, or to shorten a piece by just a hair. It can still catch and rip a small piece from your hands, but it's much less likely.

Daniel


----------



## kuksul08 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was talking with my dad...he said that our chop saw _is_ a miter box. You can adjust the angles and stuff. I think the blade was loose and maybe that's why it was cutting crooked.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 19, 2009)

A chop saw CAN cut mitered angles, but it is one of the last tools I would use for precision work, by nature they are inaccurate. I would aim for almost a 1/4" over your required size due to the inaccuracy. 

Also chop saws are not designed for aluminum. Most any chop saw is designed for ferrous metals, aluminum loads up the disk and bogs the motor down, at best you ruin your motor at a higher rate, you could blow a disk. 

The whole point of a miter box is for angles and precision manual cuts. I would not cut aluminum stock with a chop saw for such small work a hacksaw is king. 

Large chunks are always cut with a toothed saw be it cold cut or band.


----------



## kuksul08 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting the belt sander. 

I don't know anything about the previous one mentioned. Delta makes one, but the quality is questionable. Craftsman makes one, but again the quality is not great. Suggestions?


----------



## 65535 (Jan 25, 2009)

Go for a harbor freight buy some materials to strengthen parts. Knife makers have been doing it for awhile as a first grinder then move up to $1000 big dollar grinders.


----------



## kuksul08 (Jan 25, 2009)

65535 said:


> Go for a harbor freight *buy some materials to strengthen parts.* Knife makers have been doing it for awhile as a first grinder then move up to $1000 big dollar grinders.




what do you mean?


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 25, 2009)

Knife makers use belt sanders and grinders to shape steel blades, shape handles, etc. They need a rigid sander so that they can put more pressure on the part that they are shaping. They add bracing to a cheaper belt sander to get that extra rigidity.

For your use, a small bench-top belt + disk sander will do what you need. Even cheap one is better than manually filing (for the un-practiced).

Dan


----------



## kuksul08 (Jan 26, 2009)

I understand that the harbor freight one will probably be just fine for this little project, but I want to plan ahead. 

Taking my dads advice, I want to buy tools once that will last a lifetime. The harbor freight just doesn't look built to last. The delta one seems like it might, but there are enough bad reviews to make me skeptical.


----------

